

"Freedom of Expression on Internet Guaranteed" -today's China Daily headline - vorg
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/08/china_internet_strategy/

======
vorg
Most of Google's services still seem to be blocked today though, as per
<http://www.google.com/prc/report.html>

